# What was the coolest thing you did to your console?



## Hierientzal (Dec 25, 2009)

I would have to say adding this sick fan gripdock thing to my psp and modding it with the pandora's battery I made. I also was one of the original people to find out that 8 gig sticks DO work. It almost looks like a sci-fi computer with the freaky grip http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/9314/psp.png/http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/9314/psp.png


----------



## Runefox (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello shakycam.

Anyway, PSP. Modded with Pandora battery, soft-modded battery to Pandora to use Time Machine. Running IRShell, can run two apps simultaneously, have Opera Mini and a bunch of other stuff working on it.


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 25, 2009)

Lol. Did you ever try out bochs on there. I managed to get Linux on mine until I got bored.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 25, 2009)

Hierientzal said:


> Lol. Did you ever try out bochs on there. I managed to get Linux on mine until I got bored.



No, though I did try out DOSBox, but the controls and the inability to easily remap them kind of put me off. The homebrew scene is almost all but dead by now - Sony's finally killed it off. That's not to say I'm going to unhomebrew my PSP; I don't use it for piracy of PSP games like they fear. I guess I just won't be buying any more PSP games, because upgrading my firmware would cause me to lose all that I have running on it. 

That said, there is a version of Linux that actually runs on the PSP somewhere, but I doubt you'd be able to find it. It's rather obscure. x86-emulated Linux would probably be even more prohibitively slow than the real thing, not to mention the lack of keyboard.


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

put a shawn snow white sticker on my 360 >.>


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 25, 2009)

Got rid of the Power Glove.  It was subtracting from the overall quality of the rest of the console and controllers.

...Yes, the NES was the last console I owned.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 25, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Got rid of the Power Glove.  It was subtracting from the overall quality of the rest of the console and controllers.
> 
> ...Yes, the NES was the last console I owned.



I recall getting the power glove. The damned thing was easier to use if you took it off and used it as a controller. ... Hence why I haven't used it since I was 7. The sensor bar is broken now, but I still have the whole thing in my closet.


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 25, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I wired the power glove to my control pad of my poor 1st psp! It was cool until it fried itself mysteriously. I guess that is the fate of every ghetto mod.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 25, 2009)

Got my saturn and playstation modded.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 25, 2009)

I remember when I first got the Power Glove, there was a 9-pin DIN connector that looked very nearly exactly like those used in the Sega line of consoles of the time. ... Unfortunately, or perhaps rather obviously, I couldn't do anything with it.

However, I did figure out that the Sega Master System and Sega Genesis had interchangeable controllers (though the SMS only used two buttons, and the SMS controller only had two buttons, which made it fairly meaningless). However, much more importantly, I found out that the SMS and Genesis had interchangeable power adapters. In fact, the power adapter also worked to power an electronic keyboard I had kicking around, too, and hell, I think it even powered the freaking NES. I still have that wonder-plug around here somewhere...

Speaking of the NES, my dad (not me) modded my NES when I was younger because he couldn't stand the ZIF slot and the constant problems everyone in the world ever had with it. So he pulled the thing apart, tightened up the slot, and ever since, it's never once failed to work. It doesn't even need the cartridge to be pressed down, though it's a bitch and a half to get the cartridge out of the slot once it's in there. Still, not impossible, and way better than the alternative of huffing and puffing all day.

Of course, nowadays I realize that must have put some strain on the contacts, but even so, it worked out pretty damned well. I'm not sure where that NES is now (I believe an old friend has it), but I'm very sure it still works. Even more amazing? We bought it second-hand after the Genesis came out at a pawn shop (we were a Sega family).


----------



## pheonix (Dec 25, 2009)

Rigging my NES with a piece of wood to hold the games down after the spring thing broke. It gave me a few more years with it but even if the wind blew through the window it froze. XD


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 25, 2009)

I came in this world with a second generation NES. The toploader version, I loved the new ergonomic controller that was packaged with it. I never knew about the NES Cartridge problem until I went to my grandmama's. It was there I learned about what abuse can do for an NES. Every time the thing wouldn't play the game I would throw it at the wall and it would work. Haha, I wish everything was like that...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 25, 2009)

I bought an SNES

8)


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 25, 2009)

Homebrew on the Wii so I can stream stored DVD VOBs over the network.


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 26, 2009)

I brought a Xbox 360 back from the dead with a E74 error (that my friend sold me for $5 and yes I did get it knowing about the error, I just like a good electrical problem) only problem is. Itâ€™s still a little touchy on start up need to overheat the GPU to get it started sometimes, and I cant put it back in the case but now I can system link my good Xbox with the received Xbox


----------



## net-cat (Dec 26, 2009)

I modded my NES to ignore region coding. (You have to desolder one of the pins from one of the ICs on the board and put a 1K resistor from the pin to ground.) It actually started up faster. (I did it because the region chip was acting up. Got a few more months out of the system before it stopped working entirely.)

Flashcart for the DS.

Homebrew for the Wii.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 26, 2009)

net-cat said:


> I modded my NES to ignore region coding. (You have to desolder one of the pins from one of the ICs on the board and put a 1K resistor from the pin to ground.) It actually started up faster. (I did it because the region chip was acting up. Got a few more months out of the system before it stopped working entirely.)



Yeah, and that should fix the "reset-reset-reset" problem, too, where a game would appear to load, but because the 10NES chip didn't authenticate properly, the console would reset. That was the thing that pissed me off the most as a kid when I used to play my NES often. At least, before my dad "fixed" the console's ZIF slot.  No such problems with the Sega Master System... Thing actually had a BIOS, so if there was an error, it actually told you and told you how to fix it.

Ahh... I miss playing my SMS. I still have it and all the peripherals (including the Zapper, two gamepads and arcade pad), but I lost all my games somewhere along the line. So for now, all I can do is look at the BIOS screen and play Snail Maze (audio and everything is slower because it's based on the PAL unit).


----------



## Jelly (Dec 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I bought an SNES
> 
> 8)



is it yellow and disgusting?


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 26, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, and that should fix the "reset-reset-reset" problem, too, where a game would appear to load, but because the 10NES chip didn't authenticate properly, the console would reset. That was the thing that pissed me off the most as a kid when I used to play my NES often. At least, before my dad "fixed" the console's ZIF slot.  No such problems with the Sega Master System... Thing actually had a BIOS, so if there was an error, it actually told you and told you how to fix it.
> 
> Ahh... I miss playing my SMS. I still have it and all the peripherals (including the Zapper, two gamepads and arcade pad), but I lost all my games somewhere along the line. So for now, all I can do is look at the BIOS screen and play Snail Maze (audio and everything is slower because it's based on the PAL unit).



You reminded me of that other thread a while ago. I managed to find mine and it still works! I forgot I only had 3 games though.

Huge pictures.
http://mywebsite.is-a-geek.com/images/sms/MSII.jpg
http://mywebsite.is-a-geek.com/images/sms/AlexKidd.jpg
http://mywebsite.is-a-geek.com/images/sms/AlexKidd2.jpg


----------



## Runefox (Dec 26, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> is it yellow and disgusting?



Gah, mine was yellow and disgusting when my mom bought it used for me in like 1998. I thought its previous home must have been rife with smokers, but nope, just cheap plastic. I wish I had one of the models with the good stuff, but functionally they're the same.

@SnowFox: Ahh, a Master System II. Mine's the original model; Not sure if the II ever came with Snail Maze built-in.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 26, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Gah, mine was yellow and disgusting when my mom bought it used for me in like 1998. I thought its previous home must have been rife with smokers, but nope, just cheap plastic. I wish I had one of the models with the good stuff, but functionally they're the same.



Yeah. Mine's still the color it came in. :3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 27, 2009)

I painted a NES black with blue flames and space-looking shit once for an art project in school.

That's it.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 27, 2009)

Played it. My consoles are just fine the way they are.


----------



## Beta_7x (Dec 27, 2009)

I modded my Razer Lycosa and Naga to have Red LED lights instead of blue ones, and I also changed a few buttons, such as the left start is now useless, unless I'm on Ventrilo ^^


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 27, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Played it. My consoles are just fine the way they are.



yeah boooiiiiiiiiii 8)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 27, 2009)

Taking my Playstation 2 apart and running it without the case and disc drive cover.  All because it was acting up and I wanted to see what was up with it.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 27, 2009)

Replaced the GPU fan in my XBox with one that moved more air.

Wait... You don't mean cool in that way? Umm... Tossing the Xenium modchip in it so I can run XBMC and use the XBox as a media center I guess... (Not like I had a choice in modding it. Getting it free due to a dead DVD-ROM is a good reason.)


----------



## Kairuk (Dec 28, 2009)

*I modded my xbox and my Nintendo Wii to have any games via the homebrew channel, free games ftw, also taking the case off of my 360 and putting a see-through one on it's pretty cool*


----------



## william727 (Feb 24, 2010)

modchipped my xbox 1 now i never play it


----------



## FaSMaN (Apr 28, 2010)

Just about every one of my consoles are modded, even my sega mega drive has the ntsc switch mod, all my newer consoles have replacement covers (I had a black wii LONG before nintendo even thought about it lol), led mods, side windows , Ill probably post some pics a bit later on with full specs...

But if hand-held count here's a DS-Lite I finished last night, it ranks highest for a  portable atleast for now lol (working on PSP)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0X_TEDX1k-Y






























Let me know what you think.

PS Yea I know it doesnt have a furry decal, my others do, I might be selling this one so...


----------



## cam60070 (May 5, 2010)

icecold24 said:


> Homebrew on the Wii so I can stream stored DVD VOBs over the network.



I modded my Wii with Homebrew to 

Way to much though banned online and stuff, but with free games and getting game 2 days after it comes out for free is so worth it!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

I dunno, I got a clear stand for my Wii. That's somewhat cool I guess.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 5, 2010)

I once painted an old NES that wasn't working any more,
for a high school art class.

I forget what I painted it like, though.


----------



## Flatline (May 6, 2010)

Sold it :3

I sold my PS1 because I needed money to buy a PS2.
I sold my PS2 because I needed money to buy a new graphics card.

I won't buy consoles for a few years now, I think.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 6, 2010)

Except hitting it hard with the controller, what else?

I mean really hitting it like you're killing it. Games can make you mad sometimes.


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

Installed HomeBrew Channel via bannerbomb on my Wii. Wiis suck, too. Now it sucks less!


----------

